# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kürt Sorunu İçin Osmanlı Tecrübesi

## ceydaaa

543.jpgBinlerce yıldır Ortadoğu"da yaşayan bir halk olan Kürtlerin, Türklerle olan ortak tarihini anlamak için 16. yüzyılın başlarına, Yavuz Sultan Selim devrine uzanmak gerekiyor. Osmanlı devletinin sınırlarını doğuya doğru genişleterek Ortadoğu"nun büyük bir bölümüne hakim olan Yavuz Selim"in karşılaştığı en büyük tehlike Safavilerdi. Liderleri Şah İsmail, sürekli olarak Anadolu"daki isyanları körüklüyor ve Osmanlı için askeri bir tehdit oluşturuyordu. 1514 tarihli Çaldıran Savaşı ile Yavuz, Safavi tehlikesini önemli ölçüde püskürttü. O zamana kadar Safavilerden rahatsız olan Sünni Kürt ve Türkmen aşiret beyleri, bu savaşta Osmanlı ordusuna büyük destek verdi.

Bu, Osmanlı ile Kürt beyleri arasında doğal bir ittifakın oluşması anlamına geliyordu. Ancak Çaldıran savaşı, Güneydoğu Anadolu"nun Osmanlı tarafından fethedilmesi anlamına gelmiyordu. Savaştan sonra da bölge, aralarında herhangi bir birlik olmayan Kürt beylerinin egemenliği altında ve Safavi tehlikesine açık kalmıştı. Savaştan sadece iki yıl sonra bu sorun da halledilecek ve Kürtlerin yaşadığı bölgeler Osmanlı toprağı haline gelecekti. Bunu sağlayan en önemli aktör ise "İdris-i Bitlisî" adlı Kürt din âlimidir.

Yirmi yıl kadar Akkoyunlu devletinin hizmetinde çalışan İdris-i Bitlisî"nin babası soylu Kürt ailelerinden Mevlânâ Şeyh Hüsameddin El Bitlisî"ydi. İdris, Kürtçe gibi Türkçeyi de çok iyi biliyordu. Sühreverdi tarikatına bağlıydı. Akkoyunlu Türkmen devletinin başkenti Diyarbakır iken, burada hükümdar Uzun Hasan Beğ"in sarayında şehzadelerin hocası ve katip olarak çalışmıştı. Şah İsmail, Tebriz"i fethederek Akkoyunlu devletini yıkınca İdris de İstanbul"a gelip II. Bayezid"le görüştü. Padişah bu Kürt din âlimine büyük saygı gösterdi ve onu Osmanlı sarayında tarih yazıcılığıyla görevlendirdi. İdris, Osmanlı"nın ilk sekiz padişahının hayatını anlatan Heşt Behişt (Sekiz Cennet) adlı ünlü eserini burada yazarak Sultan"a sundu.

Sultan Bayezid"in yerine Yavuz Selim tahta geçince, İdris, yeni sultanın Doğu siyasetinin danışmanı oldu. Yavuz"la birlikte Çaldıran seferine katıldı, savaş sonunda Osmanlı egemenliğine geçen Tebriz"de bir süre kalarak Ulu Cami"de halka vaazlar verdi. 1516 yılında, Şah İsmail"in Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu"yu yeniden istila etme hazırlığında olduğu ortaya çıktı. Şah, Çaldıran savaşında öldürülen komutanı Mehmed Han"ın yerine onun kardeşi Karahan"ı tekrar Anadolu"ya gönderdi. Bu komutan Diyarbakır ve çevresini kuşatma altına aldı.

----------

